# 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?



## DeCore (2 März 2010)

0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe am Anfang März 2009 einen Anruf vermutlich von einem Call Center erhalten. In dem eine etwas Bestimmte aber Freundliche Stimme fragte ob Ich der Herr XX sei. Als dieses mit Ja beantwortet wurde.

Sagte man Mir, es würde im Auftrag der Deutschen Bank anrufen um zu erfragen wann Ich den meine offenen Beträge begleichen würde.

Knapp 30.000 € wären den nun schon lange Offen?
Ersten habe Ich kein Konto bei der Deutschen Bank, war dort zu keinem Zeitpunkt Kunde, noch habe ich irgendwelche Verträge, Zahlungsverpflichtungen oder Kredite etc. über diese Bank laufen.

Nach man Mir den Betrag und die Bank nannte hatte Ich aufgelegt.

Nun den ich weiß noch das es 0800- 3xxxxxx Nummer war die Mich damals anrief. Jetzt Monate später ging Heute 02.03.2010 um 8.37 wieder mal das Telefon (Festnetz) und wieder fragte die Nette Dame, nach meinen Namen.

Und auch hier der Gleiche Satz nur mit der Nummer: 0800-4647800.
Auch hier habe Ich aufgelegt, den Ich denke doch mal Stark daran das wenn Ich Irgendwelche Summen X bei Bank so und so offen hätte, würden die bereits mich jetzt schon mit Mahnungen und Forderungsschreiben überhäufen.

Hat bereits jemand Erkenntnis darüber wer das sein könnte und was?
Oder hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie?


----------



## peter999 (2 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Das ist doch eine 0800-Nummer. Ruf doch zurück.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Die Callcenter der Deutschen Bank arbeiten nach meiner Erfahrung mit 01818-Nummern. Und anrufen tun die von dort aus nicht, sondern die Berater vor Ort. Und die haben normale geografische Nummern.


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Scheint ein ColdCaller zu sein.  Absicht ( noch )  unbekannt. Vorabcheck Gewinnbimmler? 
Inkassobutze? 

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08004647800


----------



## peter999 (3 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Inkassobutze ist glaube ich der falsche Ausdruck. Tante Gugl findet die H [ edit]  AG


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Ist eine völlig unbelegte   Behauptung  eines  anonymen Posters 

Nicht alles was Gockel liefert, kräht automatisch richtig


----------



## peter999 (3 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Die .... AG ist denke ich so gross, dass die mit der Nutzlosbranche nix zuu tun haben wollen. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


> Herzlich willkommen bei der [ edit]  Group
> Die [ edit]  Group ist ein führender Europäischer Finanzdienstleister, spezialisiert auf den Ankauf und die Bearbeitung von Forderungen.
> 
> [ edit] wurde im Jahre 1908 als schwedischer Fahrzeugfinanzierer gegründet. Seit dieser Zeit ist das Unternehmen kontinuierlich gewachsen und ist mittlerweile einer der größten Anbieter von Forderungsankauf und -verwaltung in Europa.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Die kaufen notleidende Immo-Konsumenten-und Gewerbliche Kredite auf. Unter anderem wohl von der Deutschen Bank(!). Mit 96.- € Forderungen geben die sich keine Mühe.

Inkasso also schon, aber auf einer anderen Ebene eben.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

ich habe auch schon den 2ten anruf auf meinem telephon von dieser nummer gehabt.
hab es aber nicht geschaft ran zu gehen. 
ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich dann für diesen anrufzahlen muss. wenn die mich anrufen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich dann für diesen anrufzahlen muss. wenn die mich anrufen.


Der Angerufene  zahlt nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Angerufene  zahlt nicht



Definitiv nicht? Bei Wikipedia steht: "Die Gebühren übernimmt jeweils der Angerufene."
ich kriege seit einiger Zeit Anrufe von ner 0800 Nummer. Der Anrufer hinterlässt keine Nachricht. Heute habe ich mal abgenommen weil ich wissen wollte wer das ist, hab mich aber nicht gemeldet. dann wurde aufgelegt. hat vielleicht 10 Sec gedauert. Kann mir da jetzt ne Rechnung kommen - fü ichweißnichtwas?


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht? Bei Wikipedia steht: "Die Gebühren übernimmt jeweils der Angerufene."



Wo soll das denn stehen? poste mal den Link


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Es kann sich hierbei um ein Mißverständnis handeln:

1. Wenn Du eine 0800-Nummer für Dich einrichtest, dann zahlst Du (also der "Angerufene") die Rechnung.

2. Manche Anbieter von R-Gesprächen arbeiten für den Anrufer über 0800-Nummern. Die Zeche zahlt dann - allerdings nach Bestätigung - der Angerufene.


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es kann sich hierbei um ein Mißverständnis handeln:



handelt sich definitiv

*0800*
0800-Nummer - Definitionen - vBulletin-Lexikon - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


> Die 0800-Nummer ist eine Freephone-Nummer und *für den Anrufer kostenlos nutzbar*.
> Bei den 0800-Nummern übernimmt *der Angerufene *die anfallenden Gesprächsgebühren.



*R-Call *
[noparse]http://www.r-call-by-call.de/home.php[/noparse]


> Über die R-CALL-BY-CALL Vorwahl *0800.5522* ist möglich, R-Gespräche vom deutschen Festnetz, aus allen Mobilnetzen oder von Telefonzellen zu allen Kunden im Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom AG zu führen. * *Der Angerufene *trägt hierbei die Kosten fürs Gespräch.


----------



## Rolf1991 (3 April 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Hab genau das gleiche Problem, mit diesem angeblichen Deutsche Bank Forderungen. War und habe nie was mit der Deutschen Bank zu tun gehabt.  Hab mich dann mit der Deutschen Bank in Verbindung gesetzt. Die Wissen gar nichts und sagen auch ganz klar, das diese Nummer nicht zum Haus gehört.

Bin da jetzt ebenfalls auf dem Schlauch. Die Forderung bei Mir 129.900 € von wo bitte schön? Hab nie einen Kredit in Anspruch genommen bin erst gerade 18 Jahre alt geworden und hab meinen ersten Telefon Anschluss.


----------



## DeCore (28 August 2010)

*AW: 0800-4647800 (Deutsche Bank)?*

Also habe Mich ebenfalls bei der Deutschen Bank beschwert, was die Forderung dieser Person zu bedeuten hat. Ich war und bin nie Kunde gewesen.

Die Deutsche Bank sagte ganz Klar, das es sich hier bei um keiner Ihrer Geschäftspartner oder Sie selbst tätig ist bzw. handle. Die Bank bestätigt ebenfalls es gibt keine derartigen Forderungen zu Meiner Person.

Trotzdem gibt es zwischen Zeitliche Anrufe dieser Firma, die immer Ihren Namen so Undeutlich Ausspricht das an Mitschreiben unmöglich ist. Eine Aufzeichnung ist schwierig da unmöglich festzulegen ist wann wieder ein Anruf kommt. 

Die Forderung ist immer noch die gleiche, beim letzten Gespräch wurde wieder nach meiner Kontonummer und Bank gefragt. Als Ich diese verneinte wurde mit Pfändung gedroht. Ich lehne mich zurück und warte mal ab was noch kommt.


----------

